# i danced!



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

thats no something new but i breakdanced! i was a club med summer resort and they had a dance so i went and after a while i got the guts to dance and i saw some kids doing breakdacne tricks and this blonde girl around my age was doing headstands and almost spinning so i thought oh no i can't compete with that!
but a little later i tried to do the headstand trick and fell forward  so i was like oh nooo.. but then she left and everone danced weird so i was like whatever and i did tricks 6 step and then a baby freeze which is putting all your wieght on 1 hand with your whole body in the air and i made it and people started looking in awe and it felt so good! i did that a few times and the headstand freeze and made it! i am soooooo joining the breakdance team this year!


----------



## lost in a box (Nov 11, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

lost in a box said:


> Beautiful!


I KNOW

tnx for the (only ) reply


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

:banana :banana :banana 
:yay :yay :yay


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well done


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Wowee, that's talented! I've always was intrigued by break dancing! Way to go, Sweetangel !! :boogie


----------



## island (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW, I am petrified when it comes to dancing.... I'm so clueless....
Hope you do join the team!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sweetangel,

That rocks! All three boogies for you! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## QuietOne (Aug 1, 2005)

That's cool! Breakdancing seems like it takes a lot of talent... if you got it, flaunt it!


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

QuietOne said:


> That's cool! Breakdancing seems like it takes a lot of talent... if you got it, flaunt it!


if u got it?? i'm not a natural i just practice a lot . i know this girl who is a natural at every type of dance she's so lucky but any1 can really learn by practicing, so after i PRACTICED i got it and i flaunted it
i just had to get thepoint that any1 can do it
but once u "get it" ur body remembers it automatically and u can flaunt it and its awesome


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool! :banana Maybe you could meet some new people on the team.


----------

